# kayak storage



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there an issue with storing my kayak outside if its off the ground and covered they take more room then expected 
Thanks


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I kept my tarpon 120 outside for years with no issues except the occasional spider web just keep it off the ground but I do keep my PA inside


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I put my outback in my hallway lol just tried and make it look out of the way so the wife doesent get mad looks quite nice though!

Chase


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao if i had one of them I'd do the same lol


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

I store mine on my truck, the rest sit in my garage. If your worried about UV damage, use 303 protectant. can be purchased at PKS.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Well hmmmmmm being single I live in a 2 bedroom apartment and in the off season its lives in my living room in front of the TV LOL


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I keep mine outside with a tarp covering it. I bult a storage rack out of pvc pipe and it works great.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good idea dax you get pics of rack?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Oxbeast1210 i dont have any pictures and my camera is in my wifes car. Actually i can take a few with my camera phone and send them to you if you want. PM me your number and i can send you a pic


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey OX, i know you said outside, but this is what we did this weekend during the storm. A good rope and a few knots and they are off the ground.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

slick .... I have mine stored on my truck rack with a cable and lock to keep honest people honest


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Store my yaks in the backyard. Both chained to an oak tree and covered with tarps.

Pete


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Ox, do you have a garage? If so, I hang yaks from the ceiling - 2x4's screwed into the joists provide support, 1/4 inch ratchet blocks, some line and web straps. Less than 5 minutes to raise or lower. 

I also stored one of my yaks outside, standing vertical with a ratchet strap holding it tight to the tree. Seemed to work fine. Stayed dry, plenty of shade and used minimal space.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i welded up a couple of simple "L" brackets from some scrap metal and hung it on the wall in the garage, stays out of the way and out of the elements.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great ideas everyone I do have a garage but one of my friends is transfering duty stations and I'm letting him store a lot of his belongings in the garage. So Im going to put them outside for now. Then when he takes his things back I'm going to get with sure,icanfish And see how much some l-brackets will run.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

well, if you have an old bed frame (like i did) they would be almost free!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

sure said:


> i welded up a couple of simple "L" brackets from some scrap metal and hung it on the wall in the garage, stays out of the way and out of the elements.












I used L brackets too, and it works great. I screwed them to studs, attached a piece of plywood on top, and covered them with rubber insulation. Lifting my Outback isn't easy, but once I get it on the brackets I just hook it with a rope and carabiner that's attached to the wall above it. It's really quick.


----------

